# Convert CBR MP3 files to VBR?



## BurningSkyline (Jun 30, 2011)

pretty much what the title says.... 

What program should I use?


----------



## OvenMaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Three things to remember:

1. Converting from one lossy format to another lossy format (in this case .mp3 -> .mp3) may cause significant degradation of the sound.
2. Converting to VBR will not replace data that's already been removed when the file was originally created from a CD.
3. The preferred solution is to re-rip the original files off a CD and convert them to VBR.

That said, WinLAME will do what you want to do.
http://winlame.sourceforge.net/


----------



## BurningSkyline (Jul 5, 2011)

OvenMaster said:


> Three things to remember:
> 
> 1. Converting from one lossy format to another lossy format (in this case .mp3 -> .mp3) may cause significant degradation of the sound.
> 2. Converting to VBR will not replace data that's already been removed when the file was originally created from a CD.
> ...



Most of my source files are FLAC, so not a huge problem


----------



## blueberryyummy (Jun 18, 2015)

Bigasot Total Video Converter can do this, you can read more from: http://www.bigasoft.com/articles/the-best-vbr-to-cbr-converter-you-are-looking-for.html


----------

